# '06 Tails



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

Do the '06 tails fit in the '05s? I went to the parts department at my local gm dealer and no one was sure. If they do then does anyone want to trade their '06 tails for '05 ones? Because I sure dont want to pay 290 bucks....a piece


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They are the exact same thing, just black on the inside. They will fit.

You can usually find used 06 tails for like 250 a pair if you search forums and eBay.

You can also tint your tails and they look great.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Death Knight said:


> Do the '06 tails fit in the '05s? I went to the parts department at my local gm dealer and no one was sure. If they do then does anyone want to trade their '06 tails for '05 ones? Because I sure dont want to pay 290 bucks....a piece


Yes they will fit, I have 06 tails on my 04. Thats alot of coin, glad I bought mine back in the day when they was about $99 a piece. Most likely the dealership will charge you full price. Find them online cheaper ebay, Genuine Factory Replacement Parts & Accessories . Look around man thats alot of money.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

back in 2007 I paid about $112 each for mine, when I put them in my '04


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I only paid $237 a pair brand new from GMPartshouse. Unfortunately, i now see they are $228/ea! Wow, have times changed!

mac


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I Nite Shaded mine with clear for $50 bucks.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

My 04 got nicked by an airport shuttle bus and damaged the rear corner. Got both lights replaced with 06 tails under the cost of the repair.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Justice said:


> My 04 got nicked by an airport shuttle bus and damaged the rear corner. Got both lights replaced with 06 tails under the cost of the repair.


Thats a nice score right there.


----------

